# Looking for a Print on Demand API for Storenvy



## N0toriousGraFF (Jun 7, 2014)

Hey guys, so I recently launched my Storenvy shop(the design is almost done but the shop is closed). I was curious as to what you guys recommend or think of print on demand api aps for storefronts. Im currently looking at printaura and shirt.io as options, but I wanted some opinions on what to do before I invest a lot of money in this api. Thank you.


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

N0toriousGraFF said:


> Hey guys, so I recently launched my Storenvy shop(the design is almost done but the shop is closed). I was curious as to what you guys recommend or think of print on demand api aps for storefronts. Im currently looking at printaura and shirt.io as options, but I wanted some opinions on what to do before I invest a lot of money in this api. Thank you.


Hey, we were the first t-shirt fulfillment app on Storenvy so we have been around a while. Glad to answer any questions you have about our service.It is really easy to get set up, no dev work required since it is an app. 

Let me know if you have any specific questions or issues once you give us a try. Here is an article about us on the Storenvy blog How To Start a T-shirt Company Without Spending a Dime

Matt


----------



## shirtsio (Jun 16, 2014)

Hi there!

We are glad you're considering us! Here is some more info on our API https://www.shirts.io/api/

If you'd like us to reach out to you personally we'd be more than happy to. We are available for any questions you may have.

Have a great day!

Shirts.io | Built for companies of all sizes


----------



## LLtoday (Oct 10, 2013)

Matt, I'm currently setting up w Storenvy and PrintAura. In the learning curve still and get snagged at times. Any tutorials available?


----------



## printaura (Apr 5, 2005)

LLtoday said:


> Matt, I'm currently setting up w Storenvy and PrintAura. In the learning curve still and get snagged at times. Any tutorials available?


 Glad to help anytime.

We are working on more videos but for now you can send an email to [email protected] anytime or call (916) 668-0677 between 9-5 PT.


----------



## jamesk2014 (Dec 10, 2014)

How much are tshirts on storenvy? I have been using PrintAura, but they charge more than $13 for a black shirt with one printed side. But I have been looking into tshirtgang, and they have the same shirt for $10....


----------



## jessica873 (Nov 27, 2014)

With storenvy you create your own store so you set the price for the shirt


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

Hello,

Our California company allows syncing of Store Envy and many other sites such as Shopify. Your orders are processed directly to our backend and tracking is synced back to your site. We print super high quality and take great pride in our services. You can email us for pricing and details.


----------

